# Festplatte wird nicht erkannt in WinXP Pro Setup



## the snake II (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe hier Medion akoya MD 96640 Notebook (von Aldi). Windows Vista war drauf und ich war sehr unzufrieden mit der Performance. Also hab ich mich entschlossen Vista zu löschen und Windows XP Professional zu installieren. Beim ersten Versuch scheiterte die Installation daran, dass keine Festplatte gefunden wurde (In dem Bildschirm zum Auswählen der Partition, die zum Installieren formatiert werden soll) - Da stand nur "Es befindet sich kein Datenträger im Laufwerk" - und das, obwohl es sich bei der Festplatte um eine interne Western Digital SATA Festplatte handelt, die korrekt funktionierte.
Durch ein paar Versuche mit CHKDSK unter DR DOS hatte ich herausgefunden, dass nur C: (eine von 2 Partitionen) als defekt gemeldet werden (obwohl vista von C: problemlos bootet)
Ich hab nach einer Lösung gesucht die Platte zu formatieren. Mit dem Hersteller Tool von Western Digital eine neue Partitionstabelle erstellt (diesmal mit 3 Partitionen), neu gestartet, in DR DOS keine Veränderung (immernoch nur 2 Partitionen mit der alten Kapzität).
Also hab ich mit XFDISK (weil FDISK die Platte nicht erkennt) die Festplatte nochmal frei gemacht und neu Partitioniert. Dabei hat er die Festplatte wohl auch formatiert, zumindest hat er recht lange dafür gebraucht.
Jetzt wird in allen DOS Programmen alles korrekt angezeigt, als formatierter NTFS Bereich. Nur das Windows Setup funktioniert immernoch nicht, obwohl die CD einwandfrei ist und sonst überall funktioniert.
Die Partitionen sind 136,9 GB bzw 47 GB groß, von daher sollten also auch keine Probleme kommen.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, woher das kommen könnte. Wenn das Dateisystem der Platte defekt wäre, dann hätten die anderen Programme ja auch Probleme.
Ich will einen Zero Fill eigentlich vermeiden, da das Hersteller Tool nicht läuft und ich diesen Universaltools nicht traue.
Am besten wäre, wenn mir jemand eine Anwendung außer CHKDSK, Western Lifeguard Diagnostic, Western Digital Lifeguard Tools und XFDISK (fdisk alternative) empfehlen könnte, mit der man das Dateisystem einer Festplatte reparieren kann. Am Besten als DOS-Version.


----------



## kalle123456 (20. Oktober 2008)

Dein Problem ist der SATA Treiber deines Notebooks. Drücke beim Windows Setup die F6 Taste und installiere den SATA Treiber von Hand über USB Stick z.B.. Danach kennt das Windowssetup auch deine Festplatte.


Gruss


----------



## PC Heini (20. Oktober 2008)

Oder Du deaktivierst im Bios den SATA Modus. Wenn das hinhaut, kannste den Treiber nachträglich noch installieren und wieder auf SATA umstellen.


----------



## the snake II (20. Oktober 2008)

kalle123456 hat gesagt.:


> Dein Problem ist der SATA Treiber deines Notebooks. Drücke beim Windows Setup die F6 Taste und installiere den SATA Treiber von Hand über USB Stick z.B.. Danach kennt das Windowssetup auch deine Festplatte.
> 
> 
> Gruss



Wenn ich F6 drücke komme ich zwar erst auf einen Bildschirm zum Installieren von zusätzlichen Treibern, das Setup unterstützt dabei aber scheinbar nur den Zugriff auf ein 3,5" Diskettenlaufwerk, zumindest bricht er direkt ab, weil er keins findet und mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als das Setup unverändert fortzusetzen oder zu beenden.
Auf einer Treiber CD, die beim Notebook dabei war, sind die ESATA Treiber drauf, ich kann aber nicht vom Setup aus drauf zugreifen.
Gibt es ein DOS-Programm zum installieren der Treiber, sodass ich diesen Schritt beim Setup umgehen kann?



			
				PC Heini hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder Du deaktivierst im Bios den SATA Modus. Wenn das hinhaut, kannste den Treiber nachträglich noch installieren und wieder auf SATA umstellen.


 Meine BIOS Version stellt wohl keine Möglichkeiten bereit, den Modus zu ändern. Ich kann unter "SATA Port 1" den Typ von Auto auf "Other ATAPI" oder "IDE Removable" stellen, beides führt zu keiner Veränderung.


----------



## kalle123456 (20. Oktober 2008)

Bastel dir eine Sleepstream Cd, damit kannst du dann deinen Treiber schon vorher einbinden. Am schnellsten geht es hiermit dort findest du auch genügend Anleitungen.

Gruss


----------



## the snake II (20. Oktober 2008)

kalle123456 hat gesagt.:


> Bastel dir eine Sleepstream Cd, damit kannst du dann deinen Treiber schon vorher einbinden. Am schnellsten geht es hiermit dort findest du auch genügend Anleitungen.
> 
> Gruss



Klingt sehr gut. Ein Programm, mit dem man die Windows Installations-CD um die benötigten Treiber erweitern kann. Genau das, was ich brauche. Danke!


----------



## the snake II (20. Oktober 2008)

Klappt leider immernoch nicht. Das mit nLite erstellte Setup lädt zwar die SATA Treiber wie es soll, trotzdem wird die Festplatte nicht erkannt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das die richtigen Treiber sind. Von der Hersteller CD.


----------



## kalle123456 (20. Oktober 2008)

Vom Bios wird sie aber erkannt? Schon mal eine andere XP Version probiert?


----------



## the snake II (20. Oktober 2008)

kalle123456 hat gesagt.:


> Vom Bios wird sie aber erkannt? Schon mal eine andere XP Version probiert?



Sowohl im BIOS, in XFDISK und im Herstellertool von Western Digital wird sie ohne Fehler erkannt und alle Funktionen wie Partitionieren und Formatieren sind nutzbar.
Ich habe aber leider Keine andere Windows Version zur Hand.

Vielleicht noch was zum verhalten im Reperaturprogramm des Windows Setup;
Ich komme in das Reperaturprogramm rein. Angezeigt wird ganz normal "C:\>". Gebe ich aber "DIR" oder "CHKDSK" oder "DISKPART" ein gibt er mir einen Fehler aus, es wäre kein Datenträger eingelegt. Bei letzterem sogar einen Bluescreen mit einer Warnung, ich soll prüfen ob genug Festplattenspeicher zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## PC Heini (20. Oktober 2008)

Aber jetzt scheint mir was anderes nicht zu stimmen.
Wird denn die Festplatte wenigstens im Bios erkannt? ( Integratet Peripherals ) oder wie das in Deinem Bios heisst.
Und hast Du auch die Kontrollertreiber auf die CD gepackt?
Wie es aussieht, kennt XP diese Kontroller nicht mangels geeigneten Treibern.
Wenn Du gelegenheit hast, google mal nach Deinem Laptop und schau nach, ob es XP Treiber gibt.


----------



## kalle123456 (20. Oktober 2008)

Kann es sein das deine Windows Installation nicht auf C:\ liegt?


----------



## the snake II (20. Oktober 2008)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Aber jetzt scheint mir was anderes nicht zu stimmen.
> Wird denn die Festplatte wenigstens im Bios erkannt? ( Integratet Peripherals ) oder wie das in Deinem Bios heisst.
> Und hast Du auch die Kontrollertreiber auf die CD gepackt?
> Wie es aussieht, kennt XP diese Kontroller nicht mangels geeigneten Treibern.
> Wenn Du gelegenheit hast, google mal nach Deinem Laptop und schau nach, ob es XP Treiber gibt.



Ja, wird im BIOS erkannt.
Ja ich hab die Treiber mit nLite auf die CD gepackt. Die werden auch beim Start des setup mit den anderen Treibern ohne Fehlermeldung geladen.
Das sind die Treiber, die bei diesem Laptop dabei waren. Silicon Image SATA Controller Treiber für Windows XP. Eine Vista Version ist zwar auch dabei, die brauche ich aber hier ja nicht.


----------



## the snake II (20. Oktober 2008)

kalle123456 hat gesagt.:


> Kann es sein das deine Windows Installation nicht auf C:\ liegt?



Ich hab ja keine Windows-Installation mehr. Hab die Festplatte ja wie oben beschrieben formatiert und partitioniert. Vorher war sie aber auf C:\ und jetzt soll sie da auch wieder hin.


----------



## kalle123456 (20. Oktober 2008)

Verrate uns doch mal welchen Laptop du hast und welchen Treiber du integriert hast. Weiterhin wäre interessant ob du in der Sleepstream Cd wenigstens gleich das Sp2 integriert hast, weil Sp2 Standardtreiber für SATA enhält. Manche Boards lassen sich im Bios auch im Kompatiblitätsmodus schalten, schaue dazu in deine Doku vom Mainboard. Mehr gibt meine Glaskugel leider nicht her .


----------



## the snake II (20. Oktober 2008)

kalle123456 hat gesagt.:


> Verrate uns doch mal welchen Laptop du hast und welchen Treiber du integriert hast. Weiterhin wäre interessant ob du in der Sleepstream Cd wenigstens gleich das Sp2 integriert hast, weil Sp2 Standardtreiber für SATA enhält. Manche Boards lassen sich im Bios auch im Kompatiblitätsmodus schalten, schaue dazu in deine Doku vom Mainboard. Mehr gibt meine Glaskugel leider nicht her .



Wie gesagt, ich habe ein Medion akoya MD 96640 Notebook. Habe Service Pack 2 auch auf die CD gepackt. Mein BIOS beschränkt sich auf ein ganz übersichtliches Angebot an Einstellungen. Sowas wie ein Kompatiblitätsmodus ist da nicht zu finden.


----------



## kalle123456 (20. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn du einen Bluescreen bekommst, dann scheint der Chipsatz Treiber nicht in Ordnung zu sein. Hole dir sämtliche aktuelle Mainboard Treiber vom Hersteller oder direkt bei Intel und integriere die.


----------



## the snake II (21. Oktober 2008)

Scheinbar waren das Doch die falschen SATA-Treiber...hatte das e vor eSATA ignoriert, dabei steht das für "external" und ist für externe SATA Platten, die man an der Seite anschließen kann. Die normalen SATA Controller find ich nicht, aber wenn die bei XP SP2 dabei sind würde das wohl auch nicht klappen.

Das integrieren der Chipset Driver war leider auch erfolglos.

Ich hol mir jetzt eine USB-Festplatte und installier Windows erstmal dadrauf.


----------

